# Conditioning the Show Dog



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

We've got exactly 30 days until the Philly shows. Do you have any suggestions for getting Mirada into a bit better condition? I'd like just a little more muscle tone on her and have her in the best shape possible.

This is a BIG show, and Benched, and she needs to look amazing.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Because of her age swimming is the best bet. If she were older trotting alongside a bike for a few miles a day would be great, but she is to young for that much. Lots of walking and fetch would be good too. To specifically work on muscle mass she would need to be older to do a lot of the things (aside from swimming and just walking and playing/fetch).

For core conditioning teach her to back up on command and walk backwards 10-15 feet a couple of times a day, make her walk slowly up the stairs (one foot per stair), roll over to each side a few times a day, sit up (sit pretty), teach her to spin to each side on command (or around your legs going each way).


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yeah Mel, Strauss has lost the 6 pounds he gained and Flyball is keeping him in EXCELLENT condition, so I think I'm going to try and swim her instead. We're walking 30 minutes every day and we do play fetch. She already knows how to back up (we do a lot of backing up and walking forward to work on free stacking). She naturally does one foot per stair, but we'll work on slowing things down and being more controlled.

Thanks!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Judges understand about puppies under 18 mos of age. Agree with the swimming.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

hmmm i wonder if ide be able to come .... philly is maybe an hour from school ... what day and where is it


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Just watch with the swimming that it doesn't strip weight off of her too fast.

Granted if your dog doesn't try to swim miles at a torpedo's pace several times a week, that may be less of a problem.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Shaina said:


> Granted if your dog doesn't try to swim miles at a torpedo's pace several times a week, that may be less of a problem.


this made me giggle ....


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Just watch with the swimming that it doesn't strip weight off of her too fast.


Once a week for 15 minutes at a pop. I don't think that would be too much for her. If I felt she was losing weight (which she does NOT need to do), I'd do a 15 once every other week.



> hmmm i wonder if ide be able to come .... philly is maybe an hour from school ... what day and where is it


November 17-21 IIRC. We will be there the 19th-21st. The 20th and 21st is the big benched show. Friday is a regular all breed.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i might just have to show up if i can ... depending on if i have a lot of work to do and such cuz i would love to meet the amazing mirada haha ... we can have a pow-wow about how much people call her miranda instead of mirada and laugh about it .... will strauss be there?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yes, Strauss will be there 

BTW, as for her conditioning, we're doing 1 hour/hour and a half of exercise a day (not all at once). We're 30 minutes of walking, 30 minutes of fetch in the field, and 15-30 minutes of stair work.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i might just have to make a day out of it .....


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Yes, Strauss will be there
> 
> BTW, as for her conditioning, we're doing 1 hour/hour and a half of exercise a day (not all at once). We're 30 minutes of walking, 30 minutes of fetch in the field, and 15-30 minutes of stair work.


Sounds like a good program


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thanks  Gotta tell ya, I've got some exhausted dogs!

This just wasn't possible for me in the summer. The heat really does a number with my Tourette's, but the cooler temperature result in a lot less trouble for me.


----------

